# The Month of April



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

well april has come and gone and Sonny and the shack passed it's third anaverseries here.

I really enjoyed the posts i'v read and taken part in this last month and have enjoyed my participation here. I look forward to the future and hanging out here and interacitng with the enjoyable people here.

I have plans to post some new pictures of my HT as it's progressing.
although my funding will be very liminted. I was informed just this past week that I will be a father, this comming November. SMILE

thank you for your kindness and taking my posts and my ideas seriously. April has been a good month for us all it seems.

thank you for reading my post


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Congrats on the new family member.:jump: Good luck to you and your wife. Is this your first or are you an old pro at this...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

+1 on the Congratulations :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

arty: *Congratulations Tim*


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats ol' chap.:clap:


----------

